# Sugar Wars - Turbinado vs. Brown Sugar



## piaconis (Jul 5, 2012)

OK veteran smokers,

I'm trying to develop my flavor profiles, and am looking for some advice from you sages out there.  I'm trying to determine when to use turbinado sugar versus brown sugar in rubs.  Any ideas?  Do any particular meat pairings work better?  Is there a difference in the way they develop the bark?  Is one better at lower temps and the other at higher temps?  Looking for tips and tricks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 5, 2012)

I always use turbinado in rubs, it has the same molasses content as light rown sugar and stand up to heat better than brown IMHO. I only use brown sugar as part of the mixture in the foil when I foil ribs. Or in cookies.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 5, 2012)

I use white sugar. Brown has molasses in it so I stay away from it in my rub.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2012)

Turbinado in Rubs, less likely to burn. Brown Sugar in sauces. Another option is Drying Brown Sugar. Low oven setting, 170*F for 30 minutes or until dry then rub between hands or process into granules. Dry Brown has a higher burn point then out of the box...JJ


----------



## piaconis (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been doing more research, and found that a lot of rubs use turbinado sugar.  I think I'm going to try that on my next pork butt and see what happens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 6, 2012)

Once you get the hang of that, try maple sugar in a pork rub. I used that on some ribs for the 4th, and I may never go back.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 7, 2012)

piaconis. Check out my post I've started on Pork , I'll have the finished up Sun. I'm partying tomorrow.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 7, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> Once you get the hang of that, try maple sugar in a pork rub. I used that on some ribs for the 4th, and I may never go back.


I find it tastier to paint some maple syrup on the ribs about 15 mins. before they come off the grate.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

I use turbinado in rubs and b. sugar in my rib wrap and in sauces as well.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 7, 2012)

I use both, but one nice thing about turbinado is your rub doesn't clump like with brown sugar


----------

